# Spend my money - Sharp LC-70UE30U vs Vizio M70-C3



## Michigan_Man (Jan 22, 2011)

That's right folks, it's time for everyone's favorite game - SPEND SOMEONE ELSE'S MONEY! :neener:

I'm looking to replace my long-in-the-tooth Toshiba 46" screen, and I'm looking at either the Sharp LC-70UE30U or the Vizio M70-C3. I may also be interested in a 65 inch set, but the ladies tell me bigger is better :dontknow:

This will be our main living room display, used primarily for cable TV, Blu-ray, and Xbox One gaming. I run all the sound through my receiver, so I don't care in the least for the onboard sound. Likewise any "apps" - I use the Xbox for Netflix and don't do any streaming other than that. I'm a simple man. Similarly, I have no interest in 3D until they come out with the Star Trek holodeck.

What I am interested in is a great picture, somewhat future proofed (ie, I don't want to buy the video version of the Betamax), works well in a bright room, and will display sports and BD movies well. I'm hoping to keep my cost under $2K (hence these two units) and be able to get it from the local Best Buy, as that is a convenience for me.

So, given that, which one of these TVs goes to 11?

The recommendation lines are now open, and operators are standing by! Now SPEND MY MONEY!!!


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Michigan_Man said:


> That's right folks, it's time for everyone's favorite game - SPEND SOMEONE ELSE'S MONEY! :neener:
> 
> I'm looking to replace my long-in-the-tooth Toshiba 46" screen, and I'm looking at either the Sharp LC-70UE30U or the Vizio M70-C3. I may also be interested in a 65 inch set, but the ladies tell me bigger is better :dontknow:
> 
> ...


I have the Sharp Aquos Quattron 70in. 3DTv (LC-70LE845U). I've had mine for 3 yrs. Pros-Bright,Beautiful & Sharp(no pun intended)Picture,Good Sound. My Picture was calibrated by BestBuy(free). Con-Lip Sync gets off from time to time,(I don't have that correction feature on my receiver). Video goes Black for a few seconds then re-establishes the link,again on occasions. I believe it's a Hand Shaking Issue. My Tv is only 1080p not 4K! Would I buy the Tv again if I had the chance? I would but I might lean more towards the SamSung but only because of the Superior 3D. I Love It! I've read most brands have the same Cons as mine. Good Luck!!


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

Two years ago I did a in home, side by side comparison between a Vizio 'M' series and a Sharp. Both 60" 1080p being feed with the same signal (OTA broadcast, DVD's and from a Sencore signal generator).

Long story short; Sharp had *terrible, I mean terrible* panel uniformity (using a flat screen image between 10 & 30 IRE (equivalent) *mostly due to being edge lit*. Vizio, being *full array* was good. It still had some uniformity, but it was minor. The viewing angle was greater being full array backlighting. Vizio also had local dimming, Sharp did not and that was noticeable.

But, fine detail in the Vizio was lacking where Sharp was, well 'Sharper'. I noticed this even in store displays where it is hard to tell the difference with the 'short' video clips they purposely use. Using OTA network material and DVD's as a source (no BluRay at the time), it was plain to see Vizio was worse. 

I will add, regarding Sharp's uniformity problems, I actually tried *FIVE* different sets (two different models) and they all were terrible. I do have a smaller Sharp in our bedroom (42") and the uniformity is ok (it's edge lit). Not as good as full array backlighting, but surely not as bad as those larger screen sizes.


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

I would not buy a edge lit LCD panel, especially at that size no matter who sold it.


----------



## Michigan_Man (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been meaning to post an update, since I hate the usual lack of closure in these type of threads. This purchase turned into something of a soap opera....

I headed to the local Best Buy. After going around and around, I decided to go with a 65-70 inch 1080 screen. After looking at a number of them, I decided on a 70 inch Sharp. I also did a lot of measuring and bought a new TV cabinet as I *hate* wall mounts and I'm planning to put the house up for sale and don't want to run wires and have to fix holes in the wall when I do sell.

The sales associate (SA) and I head to the pay station. They are searching and searching, but can't find the Sharp in their inventory. After 15 minutes, SA #2 comes over and figures out that the Sharp on display is the last one they have. Happily, they can sell it to me and it counts as an open box, so another $400 off the sale price as the screen is a 2015 model. Whoop, whoop! I'm living large...

I pay the tab, and set up delivery - I will take the TV cabinet now as it is in stock and I have room in my car. Off I go....

Spend all night on Sunday putting the new stand together (TV is coming on Monday), wiring the receiver, Xbox, Uverse box, speakers, etc. Ready to go, baby!!

Monday comes around and *finally* the BB truck arrives! They bring the TV in (bubble wrapped - apparently "open box" means "no box"). They set it down and I do a bit of looking - um, guys, where are the feet for the TV? Can't set it on a stand with no feet. Out comes the phone and I get the local BB on the line. New SA takes the call, says she will look, call me back. 40 minutes later, SA #3 calls back, with manager standing next to her. They don't have the feet. No idea what could have happened to them, but they will give me a discount on a wall mount. Which I don't want to need, as was completely evident by the fact THAT I JUST BOUGHT A NEW CABINET AT THEIR STORE!! SPECIFICALLY FOR THE NEW TV!!!

Also, the new TV had no remote. Sigh.

After banging my head on the wall, I put the Sharp in my van and head off to BB to return it.

At BB, meet with manager and SA #3. Manager is completely apologetic, what can I do to make it right, etc. Says he will give me a discount on any TV in stock (except the one I selected first, as that one had set manufacturer pricing, but I digress). Finally end up with a deal on a Samsung UN75J6300AFXZA (75 inches - the girls tell me bigger is better...). Gave me 15% off their sale price, including both feet and a remote! Now we're cooking with gas!! Delivery set for Saturday....

<insert Final Jeopardy music here>

Finally Saturday rolls around! BB delivery arrives 30 minutes late, haul in the beast! Delivery guys unbox it, put on the feet, lift that beautiful big screen up and set it on my stylish new stand - and the feet are 3 inches wider than the stand.

*bangs head on wall. Again. Harder this time.

Delivery guys leave Samsung on the floor. I head online and start shopping new stands. Find *one* at BB that will fit. Aesthetics are acceptable. Call BB, ask if I can return new stand #1 even though already built, and pick up new stand #2. Absolutely Michigan_Man, bring it on in. Spend quality time undoing all the rigging I did the day before.

Load stand #1 in van (paying neighbor kid $20 to assist). Haul out to BB. Stand in return / pickup line for 20 minutes. Return old stand, BB staff help load new stand (have to pull up to the door because the first space in the lot (literally!) is too far for their regulations. 

Head home, stop at Lowes to buy $65 dollie/hand truck as new stand #2 is wood/metal/glass and weighs something like 3000 lbs. Wrestle it into the house (making mental note to schedule chiropractor visit for early next week), spend hours re-rigging gear. Hook TV up, everything works, big and beautiful and bright! Wooooohoooooooo!!

Fast forward 5 weeks - Onkyo 707 shits the bed, no sound from any HDMI source. Wall really looking rough from all the head banging. Find a forum member (on another forum) selling a Denon 3313ci, make a deal, should be here next week. For shits and giggles, check with Onkyo and find out HDMI issue is common and they have a special service deal. Will fix it for free, including shipping. <insert Homer Simpson "Doh!">

Make arrangements with Onkyo, decide Denon is an upgrade and Onkyo will relegated to secondary duty or sold. TV is still awesome!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome story! I can relate. A lot...
Glad it worked out. Right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Michigan_Man said:


> I've been meaning to post an update, since I hate the usual lack of closure in these type of threads. This purchase turned into something of a soap opera.... I headed to the local Best Buy. After going around and around, I decided to go with a 65-70 inch 1080 screen. After looking at a number of them, I decided on a 70 inch Sharp. I also did a lot of measuring and bought a new TV cabinet as I *hate* wall mounts and I'm planning to put the house up for sale and don't want to run wires and have to fix holes in the wall when I do sell. The sales associate (SA) and I head to the pay station. They are searching and searching, but can't find the Sharp in their inventory. After 15 minutes, SA #2 comes over and figures out that the Sharp on display is the last one they have. Happily, they can sell it to me and it counts as an open box, so another $400 off the sale price as the screen is a 2015 model. Whoop, whoop! I'm living large... I pay the tab, and set up delivery - I will take the TV cabinet now as it is in stock and I have room in my car. Off I go.... Spend all night on Sunday putting the new stand together (TV is coming on Monday), wiring the receiver, Xbox, Uverse box, speakers, etc. Ready to go, baby!! Monday comes around and *finally* the BB truck arrives! They bring the TV in (bubble wrapped - apparently "open box" means "no box"). They set it down and I do a bit of looking - um, guys, where are the feet for the TV? Can't set it on a stand with no feet. Out comes the phone and I get the local BB on the line. New SA takes the call, says she will look, call me back. 40 minutes later, SA #3 calls back, with manager standing next to her. They don't have the feet. No idea what could have happened to them, but they will give me a discount on a wall mount. Which I don't want to need, as was completely evident by the fact THAT I JUST BOUGHT A NEW CABINET AT THEIR STORE!! SPECIFICALLY FOR THE NEW TV!!! Also, the new TV had no remote. Sigh. After banging my head on the wall, I put the Sharp in my van and head off to BB to return it. At BB, meet with manager and SA #3. Manager is completely apologetic, what can I do to make it right, etc. Says he will give me a discount on any TV in stock (except the one I selected first, as that one had set manufacturer pricing, but I digress). Finally end up with a deal on a Samsung UN75J6300AFXZA (75 inches - the girls tell me bigger is better...). Gave me 15% off their sale price, including both feet and a remote! Now we're cooking with gas!! Delivery set for Saturday.... <insert Final Jeopardy music here> Finally Saturday rolls around! BB delivery arrives 30 minutes late, haul in the beast! Delivery guys unbox it, put on the feet, lift that beautiful big screen up and set it on my stylish new stand - and the feet are 3 inches wider than the stand. *bangs head on wall. Again. Harder this time. Delivery guys leave Samsung on the floor. I head online and start shopping new stands. Find *one* at BB that will fit. Aesthetics are acceptable. Call BB, ask if I can return new stand #1 even though already built, and pick up new stand #2. Absolutely Michigan_Man, bring it on in. Spend quality time undoing all the rigging I did the day before. Load stand #1 in van (paying neighbor kid $20 to assist). Haul out to BB. Stand in return / pickup line for 20 minutes. Return old stand, BB staff help load new stand (have to pull up to the door because the first space in the lot (literally!) is too far for their regulations. Head home, stop at Lowes to buy $65 dollie/hand truck as new stand #2 is wood/metal/glass and weighs something like 3000 lbs. Wrestle it into the house (making mental note to schedule chiropractor visit for early next week), spend hours re-rigging gear. Hook TV up, everything works, big and beautiful and bright! Wooooohoooooooo!! Fast forward 5 weeks - Onkyo 707 shits the bed, no sound from any HDMI source. Wall really looking rough from all the head banging. Find a forum member (on another forum) selling a Denon 3313ci, make a deal, should be here next week. For shits and giggles, check with Onkyo and find out HDMI issue is common and they have a special service deal. Will fix it for free, including shipping. <insert Homer Simpson "Doh!"> Make arrangements with Onkyo, decide Denon is an upgrade and Onkyo will relegated to secondary duty or sold. TV is still awesome!


I'm curious as to why you didn't go 4K if you're future proofing?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm glad to have access to company vehicles! When I buy in store I can take it home!! Now I need a new display my wife's not happy with 65",maybe I can go projector maybe 120".


----------



## Michigan_Man (Jan 22, 2011)

Jre56 said:


> I'm curious as to why you didn't go 4K if you're future proofing?


I went around and around on this point, and in the end decided that the lack of 4K sources (at least for me) didn't justify the additional dollars. I'm planning to build a theatre room either in my current home or in my next one (depending on the sale of my house) and when I do that, I'll likely use a 4K display in that room.


----------



## Michigan_Man (Jan 22, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Awesome story! I can relate. A lot...
> Glad it worked out. Right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I left out the part where I hit every furniture store in town looking for a nice stand and found that all furniture is either 


Ugly
Cheap particle board stuff
Or both


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Quite a story - we've all been there to some degree. But, wow, you had to jump through some hoops!

Brings back memories - the first HDTVs I bought were plasmas from a BB. Had to return both because of glaring stuck pixels. Re-boxing those beasts was hardly pleasant!


Enjoy your new gear!


----------

